# [SOLVED] sfc /scannow problem



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

I recently removed a PUP using malwarebytes, something I've done many times on many machines, however after the re-boot the laptop was behaving erratically.
I had a look to make sure it was up-to-date and discovered that it had never been updated and that indeed all updates were failing so I ran SFC /scannow which reaches 9% before stopping with the error corrupt files were found but couldn't be fixed.
At first I thought perhaps I could read the CBS.log and figure the problem for myself but to be honest I'm lost, so I wondered if someone would please take a look and tell me whats going wrong

I'm hoping to avoid a reinstall of the OS as its not my machine and I don't have a disk or image of windows 7


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

See if running Startup Repair with the Windows 7 install CD will help fix the files.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I managed to get a windows 7 disk, although it has service pack 1 integrated so can't do upgrade to fix problems.
I ran start-up repair and it failed

Diagnostics and repair details

Root cause found
------------------
No OS files found on disk.

Repair actionartition table repair
Result: Failed.Error Code = 0x3bc3

Now when I attempt to reboot windows I get start-up errors so things have gotten worse

Tried again to run start up repair. Finds problems says it will fix them but then 

"failed to save startup options"


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Sorry for the double post but apparently I can only edit twice.

I've got it back to booting up, apparently Windows 7 doesn't like to run repairs from a flash drive, once I burnt the image to disk and ran repair from there I'm back at the same point I was at the start of this thread.

Attempted to run SFC /SCANNOW again, still failing at 9%.
Windows will still not update.

I notiice that BITS service was not running but any attempt to start it results in the error

Error 1068:the dependency service or group failed to start

Checked the dependencies and they are all running!

Could someone address the specific issues noted in my CBS.log attached to the original post?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Someone is trying to do that, but has hit a technical hitch of their own.He will try his best to sort it out.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Thanks, I didn't know if the log had been missed.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Hello!

Well, you've got a fair number of separate problems here, so let's start with the simplest, the SFC one.

Having it fail at 9% isn't very helpful. Please download SFCFix, which should be able to resolve that problem:

Please download a copy of SFCFix.exe from here: http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe, and save it to your Desktop.
Run SFCFix and let it complete (~15 minutes).
A logfile called SFCFix.txt will open (and be saved to your Desktop). Please copy and paste the report into your next reply. 


Then, re-run SFC (hopefully it will run to completion this time). Then re-run SFCFix (it will now use data from the full 100% rather than just first 9%), and post the new log.

So I would like to see two SFCFix.txt logs, one from before, one from after. You may like to make two posts.



Richard

P.S. I've got my reasons for dealing with the SFC results first. They're actually likely to be least helpful in getting your other problems fixed, but I already suspect a hardware issue here, and they will help me a bit more in determining whether that may be the case (and if it is, which hardware - my bet's currently on HDD, but the SFC results will be really critical in helping narrow that down - the type of corruption which prevents SFC from completing like this is usually, if hardware, HDD).

P.P.S. Wow, I wrote that all as one sentence? Agh! It's horrific! Sorry, hopefully you can understand


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Thanks for your help in this and feel free to punctuate as you see fit

Some failures in the fix log file posted


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

second SFCfix log and CBS log attached


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I am still unable to instal;l any windows updates or start the BITS service, has the addition log information been of any help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Make sure your HDD is in good shape, Run Check Disk. 
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the* CMD *results and *Run As Administrator* in the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and Restart the computer. Check Disk will run through 5 stages and take a while.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

No faults found with the disk check


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Please post your attachments as a *.zip format* not all can open RAR archives.

Check Disk normal does not report any errors. If any is percent (bad sectors) is attempts to move any data with in those sectors to the end of the disk.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I ran the chkdsk command with the log command so I could check the final results. All was fine, no bad sectors found

I am adding back the attachments in zip format although I'm yet to come across anyone who cant open RAR


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Same can but not all. Windows by default can't open RAR file unless they use 3rd party archive software.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

The latest CBS.log shows the following errors (If Richard/Niemiro doesn't mind my butting in?)

```
Line 31542: 2014-06-02 21:07:36, Info                  CSI    00000324 [SR] Repairing 5 components
 Line 31543: 2014-06-02 21:07:36, Info                  CSI    00000325 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
 Line 31546: 2014-06-02 21:07:37, Info                  CSI    00000327 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:12{6}]"es.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-COM-ComPlus-EventSystem, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 31549: 2014-06-02 21:07:37, Info                  CSI    00000329 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"energy.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-EnergyEfficiencyWizard, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 31552: 2014-06-02 21:07:37, Info                  CSI    0000032b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"eqossnap.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Networking-EQOSSnapin, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 31555: 2014-06-02 21:07:37, Info                  CSI    0000032d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:28{14}]"bdesvc.dll.mui" of Microsoft-Windows-SecureStartup-Service.Resources, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
 Line 31558: 2014-06-02 21:07:37, Info                  CSI    0000032f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:32{16}]"AuthFWSnapin.dll" of Networking-MPSSVC-Admin, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
```
I'll post a fix protocol for these in a few minutes.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I've uploaded a file - _monaa.zip_ - to my OneDrive at Noel's OneDrive 
Please download and save it.

Right-click on the saved file and select _Extract all..._
Change the target to* C:\* and click on Extract
Close all windows (it would be a good idea to print these instructions!)

Now reboot to the Repair Environment - as soon as the machine restarts, start tapping *F8* - this should bring up the Advanced Boot Menu, at the top of which should be the option_ 'Repair my Computer'_
Pick that
You'll have to log in with your username and password.

Pick the option to use a Command Prompt
At the prompt type 
*DIR C:\monaa*
hit the enter key - if you get a 'Not Found' error try
*DIR D:\monaa*
or
*DIR E:\monaa*



The drive letter in use when you find the folder will need to be substituted (for<drive>) into the following command...



*XCOPY <drive>:\monaa <drive>:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h*



(e.g. XCOPY P:\wfire P:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h )



run the command (it should take almost no time) and when the prompt returns, type
*EXIT*
and hit the Enter key to exit Command Prompt - reboot to Normal Mode Windows.

Now run *SFC /SCANNOW* in an Elevated Command Prompt
then reboot and upload the new CBS.log file to your reply


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Thanks very much for that, I'm out and about until much later but will action upon my return and let you know how it goes, thanks again


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I can never figure out where the edit post button is.

Any way CBS file attached


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

No problem 

I obviously got one of the files wrong - because there's still an error in the SFC results....


```
Line 10556: 2014-06-07 15:50:37, Info                  CSI    00000308 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
 Line 10559: 2014-06-07 15:50:37, Info                  CSI    0000030a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"eqossnap.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Networking-EQOSSnapin, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
```
... I'll post a fix for that in a few minutes - hopefully, I'll get it right this time!


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

I've uploaded a file - _monab.zip_ - to my OneDrive at Noel's OneDrive 
Please download and save it.

Right-click on the saved file and select _Extract all..._
Change the target to* C:\* and click on Extract
Close all windows (it would be a good idea to print these instructions!)

Now reboot to the Repair Environment - as soon as the machine restarts, start tapping *F8* - this should bring up the Advanced Boot Menu, at the top of which should be the option_ 'Repair my Computer'_
Pick that
You'll have to log in with your username and password.

Pick the option to use a Command Prompt
At the prompt type 
*DIR C:\monab*
hit the enter key - if you get a 'Not Found' error try
*DIR D:\monab*
or
*DIR E:\monab*



The drive letter in use when you find the folder will need to be substituted (for<drive>) into the following command...



*XCOPY <drive>:\monab <drive>:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h*



(e.g. XCOPY P:\wfire P:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h )



run the command (it should take almost no time) and when the prompt returns, type
*EXIT*
and hit the Enter key to exit Command Prompt - reboot to Normal Mode Windows.

Now run *SFC /SCANNOW* in an Elevated Command Prompt
then reboot and upload the new CBS.log file to your reply


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

This time it ran with no problems found, log attached. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

Great - but it's not the end yet. 

There are a number of this type of error in your CBS log...

```
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Info                  CBS    Failed to open package file: [URL="file://\\?\C:\Windows\Servicing\Packages\Package_for_KB2506014~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.mum"]\\?\C:\Windows\Servicing\Packages\Package_for_KB2506014~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.mum[/URL] [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Info                  CBS    Failed to read in xml content [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Error                 CBS    Failed to parse package manifest: [URL="file://\\?\C:\Windows\Servicing\Packages\Package_for_KB2506014~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.mum"]\\?\C:\Windows\Servicing\Packages\Package_for_KB2506014~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.mum[/URL] [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Error                 CBS    Failed to resolve package 'Package_for_KB2506014~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0' [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Info                  CBS    Failed to resolve package [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2014-06-08 11:58:11, Info                  CBS    Failed to populate children. [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
```
These indicate problems outside SFC's jurisdiction, which we need to use another tool to fix....

Please download and save the CheckSUR tool from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821 
(you'll need to look in the details for Windows 7, downloading from the Microsoft Download Center)

Run it - The tool can take anywhere from 5 mins to a couple of hours to run (or 'Install') depending on how much it has to do, and may exit silently - it may appear to freeze for most of that time, but be patient.
The result is logged in the C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log file - and an archive …\checksur.persist.log file

Then zip the CheckSUR.log and upload it to your reply.


----------



## MONSTERMONSTER (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: sfc /scannow problem*

You are fantastic.

After going thru the steps you detailed then rebooting, windows immediately started to update, all updates installed perfectly and the system seemed much faster and more stable. 
Unfortunately the person who owned it came to collect it before I was able to get the file you requested but It seems that at least the vast majority of problems were resolved

Once again thank you for you assistance


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

You're welcome - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work Noel. Well done Monster Monster way to keep with it.


----------

